# Coder Training



## kimberlydegrazia (Apr 12, 2012)

I transferred into a new coding position and I feel like I am lost. From your experiences, what type of training did you receive on the job, i.e., one on one, books, on-line, etc?

Please, please help!!  thank you


----------



## ksd (Apr 12, 2012)

I went from coding one specialty to another in which I had VERY little experience.   My training consisted of 30 days 100% audit by my supervisor and an explanation on why they dissagreed with how I coded and why they wanted me to code how they coded.  I then went to 100% audit for the next 60 days with explanations as needed.  After that I now receive one audit every 30 days to make sure I maintain my accuracy.    I did not receive any coding with anyone watching over me WHILE I code as it was assumed and expected I could code without too much aide as I was CPC when hired.  But the team here was willing to help me code as their clients and the insurance companies demand while adhering to AAPC guidelines.


----------



## kimberlydegrazia (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you very much for your response.  In my situation, it wasn't assumed or expected since I have absolutely no experience in this new field and no certification.  I was told I would have ample and thorough training which did not happen.


----------



## j-fowler57 (Apr 12, 2012)

I took ICD-9 and CPT classes thru my local college which now I'm sure you could do something on line. It at least helps teach you all the basics and rules and reg guidelines to follow. There is nothing like hands on learning and helpful co-workers.I had taken the classes but wasn't working as a coder so it was somewhat mind boggling. But once I started as a coder it all made sense and there is nothing more helpful than hands on and co-workers guiding and helping you as well. I also had to have my work audited for certain % before I was turned loose on my own. But I love every minute of coding even the frustrating parts Good luck to you!!


----------



## egarci53 (Apr 12, 2012)

*I would like to take training for coding please help*

I would like to training in coding I do have expericence in billing


----------



## kimberlydegrazia (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you.  I'm glad your experience was rewarding.  I have on-line courses and I have a certificate in Medical Coding and have been coding for 2 years.  You are exactly right saying nothing like hands on and helpful co-workers.  I'm hoping my situation will improve.  thank you again!


----------



## rgriff (Oct 24, 2012)

I am curious....was wondering which company this was that hired and trained with no experience.  I have 2 years of coding in a pediatrician office (that was years ago) and I have 20+ years as a medical transcriptionist, working in an HIM department for a hospital.  I just completed coding classes and took my CPC exam and passed.  I am now trying to find a coding job.  Am hoping I can get some suggestions on some companies to apply to.  I am hoping I can find something from home as I have been working from home for the last 15 years.


----------



## Grintwig (Oct 25, 2012)

When I was hired I was told that there were people here who could help me as I had my CPC but no "real world" experience. There wasn't. The girl who was doing the office coding was not a CPC and was basically just doing data entry. They had a woman from the hospital doing their hospital coding (outpatient surgery, inpatient pro fee, etc) and if the girl doing the office got confused or needed help she called the other lady. 
Our physicians do a fair amount of procedures in the office and so that happened alot. The hospital lady wasn't too keen on losing her extra income so she wasn't always very helpful to me and I basically had to learn everything on my own through trial and error. Honestly though that really is the best way to learn it.
For almost two years I helped the insurance department and that was also a big help in the learning process. Now I basically only working coding related denials and not the rest of it. 
I think a great deal of people do not understand that coding and billing classes, especially classes that prepare you for the CPC exam, *can not teach you how to code*. All they can teach you is how to use the books. 
Each specialty is different and there is no way that a semester long class (or even a two semester class) can teach you how to code everything. Once you have been hired and are in a specific specialty then you can focus on materials that will aid you in that specific specialty like the study guides for specialty exams. There are also websites and associations for alot of specialties that you can get information from there are links to alot of them in the links section here. On the forums many of the specialties are represented and there are alot of really great people who frequently answer questions if you come across something that you just cannot figure out. 
Early on I googled the specialties that I code for and found a good deal of information. Google is a beautiful thing
My favorite thing about coding is that it is a never ending learning process. There is always something new to learn. It is never stagnant. For some people that might be scary or off-putting but for me it is what makes what I do great.


----------

